# Cancellation of My PTE Score



## DeepinderKaur (Jun 7, 2015)

Dear All,

I am Deepinder from Punjab. I gave my PTE test on 20th June, 2015 and scored more than required marks.
But on 29-09-2015, i received an email from Pearson VUE EMEA Test Security stating that my SCORES HAS BEEN CANCELLED because misconduct occurred in connection to my examination. I followed all the instruction as directed by the test taker. I dont know why this happened. I have got my assessment done and have also lodged EOI. Please guide. I cannot afford to loose PTE scores at this stage.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

I had heard about this happening with IELTS, but for the first time with PTE. It does not necessarily mean that you did anything wrong, but it seems you are a victim of some misconduct reported at the test center. Unfortunately though, this means that your PTE scores are no longer valid. You can login and verify online as well. There is no other way but to undertake the English test again. You maybe able to request a review or challenge this outcome, but I think most likely that would not result in any positive outcome in your favour.

I suggest you re-take the test at another center and update your EOI with the new test ID and results. If points don't change, your existing EOI still stands a chance to get invited, but you will have to act fast before it results in an invitation and freezes.


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

sad to hear this story...this something similar happened with me also.

they lost or test scripts and they gave some ****ty scores to many who gave exam on that day after almost a month later. They returned 50% exam fee as an apology.Nothing can be done. retaking is the only option.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Withdraw your EOI. Otherwise, if you do get an invite your application won't be approved as even if you could get the same score after.

Otherwise, if you can take another PTE and get the results before the next invites (which is next week, so very unlikely) then you could update your EOI but that doesn't seem possibility.


----------



## gd2015 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi Deepinder

Could you please tell me your center for the exam?
I had an issue with during my exam wherein my system hanged and the co-ordinator was not available even though I raised my hand for quite sometime.
I had to get up from my seat and check for co-ordinator who later restarted my system and I continued my exam.
Does this count as some violation?
Also since you appeared for exam in June, they cancelled your scores 3 months later?
That's really strange.


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

cancelling after 4 months of exam is real sick move by PTE.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

DeepinderKaur said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am Deepinder from Punjab. I gave my PTE test on 20th June, 2015 and scored more than required marks.
> But on 29-09-2015, i received an email from Pearson VUE EMEA Test Security stating that my SCORES HAS BEEN CANCELLED because misconduct occurred in connection to my examination. I followed all the instruction as directed by the test taker. I dont know why this happened. I have got my assessment done and have also lodged EOI. Please guide. I cannot afford to loose PTE scores at this stage.


Both IELTS and PTE closely monitors Punjab centres as lot of illegal/wrong stuff happens there.


----------



## DeepinderKaur (Jun 7, 2015)

I took the test at canam consultants, Ludhiana. But no such issue happened during my exam.. there was nothing which could be suspected as illegal or something. I am shattered. Don't know what will I do know..


----------



## JK684 (Apr 2, 2015)

This is really unfortunate man. I think to be on the safer side, it is better to withdraw the EOI and submit it later once you get a new English test result. If you dont withdraw and if you are not getting the new test results on time it is definitely a risk which is not worth taking. this is just my personal opinion.


----------



## cozmopravesh (May 29, 2015)

DeepinderKaur said:


> I took the test at canam consultants, Ludhiana. But no such issue happened during my exam.. there was nothing which could be suspected as illegal or something. I am shattered. Don't know what will I do know..


Deepinder, I think some illegal activities were reported at that centre and it seems they have cancelled all exams happened there. They have even CLOSED the centre for PTE exam. If you check on exam booking site, Ludiyana centre is no more available.

You must take the test once again.


----------

